# iTunes unsorting songs



## lando_zeus (Sep 3, 2009)

I listen to some music which is meant to be enjoyed in a particular track order, as the tracks will feed into each other (The Mars Volta, Tool, comedy albums). Unfortunately, iTunes will frequently sort the songs in the wrong track order.

Generally I've been able to solve this problem by manually editing the information for each song, adding the proper track number. This time, however, I've downloaded a compilation album (OKX: A Tribute to Radiohead's OK Computer), and iTunes will not put the songs in the correct order (see attached picture). For some reason Apple decided that a drag and drop option for re-ordering songs wasn't worth putting in.

Has anybody had similar problems, and what have you done to fix them?

Thanks,

Nic


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

Click on the [Album] flippy triangle button to sort the songs:

See attachments!


----------



## lando_zeus (Sep 3, 2009)

That doesn't do it, and I hate having my music organized by anything other than artist name.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I have run into things like that, and what is wrong is that the iTunes library file has hiccups in it. For me, the only way I got it fixed was to change the info, close it, then reopen and change the info back, forcing iTunes to rewrite the entries in the library, thus getting it correct again. Also, make sure that the track number info is filled out, the disk number info is filled out, that there isn't anything funky in the sorting info of the file, and that Part of a gapless album is checked. Also, check spelling, and upper/lower case of info, as they are sorted differently.


----------

